# Sadie- Eye Question



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

As most know my hound Sadie is 15. She is a riot and still full of energy (It took me 30 minutes to tackle her, hold her down, and trim her nails last weekend :foxes15:) I noticed lately that she is really getting goopy eyes. It is a little on the yellow side but very think. I have started using eye drops to clean out her eyes 1-2 times a day. She has horrible teeth but is too old to be put under so that might be part of it. I try to hand pick off what I can when she will let me. I wonder if maybe her tear glands could not be working proper with her age? Or I know Guacoma is an issue with Basset Hounds but she seems to be able to see with out an issue. 

Thoughts?


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm not a vet but with yellow goop could be an eye infection, or maybe allergies


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

cpaoline said:


> I'm not a vet but with yellow goop could be an eye infection, or maybe allergies


Yeah it doesn't look like an infection. I looked for that it is almost like extra sleepy eye goop. I don't know hot to explain it and her eyes are not red.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

hhmmm, maybe just an allergy, or her eyes are producing more tears because of the heat ??? i'm no help i know


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah I can't figure it out either hence I am rinsing her eyes out.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I would just continue that, if it's bothersome let it go. Especailly at her age


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm sorry I am no help, but wanted to say I sure hope it gets better.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Christie Simba had the same thing i used to wipe it away with cotton wool with the tiniest pinch of salt in warm water ,you may be right about the teeth his were bad as well,i think with old age all these little things show up ,my friends dog also had it,vet gave her drops but they never worked


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

michele said:


> Christie Simba had the same thing i used to wipe it away with cotton wool with the tiniest pinch of salt in warm water ,you may be right about the teeth his were bad as well,i think with old age all these little things show up ,my friends dog also had it,vet gave her drops but they never worked


Thanks! I appreciate it. I am just going to continue and see how it goes. The only thing I can think of is with age the bad teeth or tear ducts. She can see perfectly but I hate seeing the junk and whenever I try to do something to Sadie it is a fight of me chasing her then trying to hold her to clean eyes etc. She might be old but she is still feisty LOL


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I wonder if this could be a 'dry eye'.If it is, the eye will produce more tears in an effort to 'help' the situation. A vet visit can tell very quickly. They put in a tiny tape into the eyelid, and after a certain time, they take it out, and the color will tell them. Good luck Sadie!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

susan davis said:


> I wonder if this could be a 'dry eye'.If it is, the eye will produce more tears in an effort to 'help' the situation. A vet visit can tell very quickly. They put in a tiny tape into the eyelid, and after a certain time, they take it out, and the color will tell them. Good luck Sadie!


That is a good call! I forgot about that and it is very similar to it! Thanks!


----------



## Cbaileyc (May 15, 2013)

My big lhasa Millie and schnoodle Ben both get crusty eye boogers. It's due to their tear ducts not producing enough tears for their eyes during the day. That, and Millie sleeps with her eyes open, which irritates them even more. 
They each get regular over-the-counter eye drops twice a day, and Millie gets an ophthalmic cream in both eyes as well. 

I don't know if this is the same thing your girl is experiencing but I thought I'd toss it out there. I hope you're able to get her some relief if it really bothers her. 
C~


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Cbaileyc said:


> My big lhasa Millie and schnoodle Ben both get crusty eye boogers. It's due to their tear ducts not producing enough tears for their eyes during the day. That, and Millie sleeps with her eyes open, which irritates them even more.
> They each get regular over-the-counter eye drops twice a day, and Millie gets an ophthalmic cream in both eyes as well.
> 
> I don't know if this is the same thing your girl is experiencing but I thought I'd toss it out there. I hope you're able to get her some relief if it really bothers her.
> C~


Thank you! It bothers me more than her LOL

This is what I have been cleaning her eyes out with:
Eye and Nose Drops

It helps clean the junk out but she hates me messing with her LOL


----------



## Cbaileyc (May 15, 2013)

I totally understand! Millie doesn't like us cleaning the goopies up for her but has come to accept the drops and gel. Ben will squirm away from any eye cleaning or drops whenever possible. I giggled over your description of chasing Sadie down because it's very familiar!

We've been giving our kids regular people eyedrops per our vet. 
Refresh Liquigel, Lubricant Eye Drops 1 fl oz - Allergan, Inc. - OutpatientMD - Refresh Liquigel, Lubricant Eye Drops 1 fl oz

I think it's called a titers test, the little slip of paper they use to test their tear production. 
C~


----------



## queen princess (Jun 5, 2013)

have u changed food, soap for clothes, or anything else in the home since this started? something as simple as a perfume, different floor cleaner can cause this. dogs can also become allergic to things that they never were allergic to overtime, especially ingredents in there food. that's what happened to one of our dogs. she was 10 before she showed a problem. turns out, she couldn't handle chicken anymore.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

No changes at all. Sadie has her own house with heat and AC so no changes. Same food nothing different


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

From the way you're describing the discharge, I think your baby has KCS (keratoconjunctivitis sicca). It is basically dry eye. This condition predisposes them to conjunctivitis, or infections in the conjunctiva. You definitely should have a tear production test done with your vet. Most pups are put on cyclosporine eye drops. You have to use them daily, but it works wonders!

And, on a side note, 15 is not considered "too old" for anesthesia. (I've done a dental cleaning on a 19 year old before!) As long as the heart sounds good and blood work is normal, a 15 year old could go under just as safely as a 3 year old... So long as the vet uses age appropriate pre sedation medications and human grade anesthesia, coupled with proper monitoring (EKG, blood pressure, temperature, etc). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a couple of thoughts..KCS can be very serious if left untreated as can cause corneal ulcers , also KCS is very uncomfortable as there are little to no tears to lubricate the eye. Izzy has KCS in her blind eye and gets cyclosporin gtts plus Refresh ung everyday.
Glaucoma is a serious condition and can be detected easily by pressure testing...the sight can be affected to the point of blindness but it also can be a very painful condition. Zari had juvenile glaucoma in her blind eye, caused by an injury and the eye had to be removed...being an old ophthalmic nurse I am always on the lookout for ocular problems in my patients and in my dogs !


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah the only thing she is doing different is sleeping more in the grass. The weather has been really nice and she LOVES to be outside! So part of me wants to think allergy but part does think dry eye. Maybe I will go pick up a strip from my vet. I know how to read the test. 

Here are a few photos to see if this helps. Nabi I would love your input here as I am not an eye master in any way. Huly's eye was completely nucleated so i knew what was coming and what to do there but this one is new to me.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Huly said:


> H. Huly's eye was completely nucleated so i knew what was coming and what to do there but this one is new to me.



I'm sorry but I am not familiar with the term " nucleated "
I always tend to do things on the safe side so I would not self treat. Wish I could have been more helpful . Hope Sadie is feeling better soon...


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks nucleated is a vet term. His eye was no longer there but instead a golf ball size of infection. 

I self treat some and go to vet depends on situation. This one just has me a little stumped. I just started cleaning her eyes out daily so I might watch it a day or two then call Vet if need be. My Vet does not get back until Monday anyways. She is not in pain or uncomfortable and her sight is perfect so I am hoping allergy from grass or just old dog dry eye


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Keep us posted Christie. Kisses to Sadie.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I have no advice but just wanted to send Sadie hugs and hope her eye clears up soon!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

